# Results and Commentary on Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2012



## MirzaCubing (May 7, 2012)

This thread contains the results (Give me a few days to post the full results) of CSP Spring 2012. If you have any comments (hopefully positive ) please post them here.

Because data entry was taken on two computers, I will be adding periodically. Sorry for the inconvenience.

*Winners:*

3x3: Nat Baylon- 12.65 11.96 17.16 11.8 12.83 = 12.48

4x4: Dan Cohen- Will be posted when data is recieved

5x5: Keaton Ellis- 2:04.78 1:55.28 2:09.91 2:04.33 2:22.86 = 2:06.34

2x2: Brendan Aronhime- 5.08 5.81 6.63 0.28 4.72 = 5.20

3x3 OH: Keaton Ellis- Will be posted when data is received

Pyraminx: Corey Sakowski- 6.15 9.02 8.88 5.13 5.93 = 6.98

Rubik's Magic: Ishmam Mirza- Will be posted when data is received

Master Magic: Ishmam Mirza- Will be posted when data is received



Sorry, I just sent an email to a teacher for the other half of the results.


----------



## RSCuber (May 8, 2012)

I have to say Congrats Ishmam. You ran a very smooth and well-organized competition. Thanks for setting it up, and thanks everyone for coming out!


----------



## Datak (May 8, 2012)

I was there and got 2nd for 3x3

It was very fun


----------



## ncube (May 8, 2012)

I was there and got first for 3x3. ^ ^
It was very fun <<


----------



## cnuulhu (May 8, 2012)

The competition was very fun and memorable (if only for 2x2x2 Round 2, Solve 4 -- it's not every day that you get to break a world record, even unofficially). 
I hope you keep this going, Ishmam, this is going to be a great addition to the competition schedule in the DC area.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 8, 2012)

This was really fun! 

It was well organized(despite the fact we'll need different scrambles for scramblers next time), but apart from that, it was good


----------

